# MW2: Fraps aufnehmen - Grafikeinstellungen optimieren



## Watnloshier (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

Ich würde ganz gerne mal in Mw2 paar Videos aufnehmen mit Fraps, nur es läuft nicht ganz flüssig. 
Ich spiele in 1280x720 und nehme mit 100 FPS bei Fraps auf.
Wie könnte ich denn noch paar FPS gut machen? Indem ich Vsync bei der Grafikkarte deaktivere? Bringt das was?
Oder vielleicht anti-aliasing deaktivere?

Danke euch


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Mai 2013)

Setzte es auf 60 FPS , mehr bringt es dir eh nicht (: dannach musst du die Fertige Datei rendern , dann sollte da nichts laggen. Würde es aber so machen das Fraps auf eine andere HDD aufnimmt, nicht aufder wo MW2 instaliert ist und läuft (:


----------



## belugma (14. Mai 2013)

Wie Spotlight schon gesagt hat, setze die Fps von Fraps auf 60 und mit 100 Fps kannst du garnicht aufnehmen, wenn du den Multiplayer aufnehmen willst, denn der MP hat eine Fps Sperre auf 91 gelockt.
Und Anti-Alaising kannste deaktivieren, hat in meinen Augen eh keinen Sinn 
mfg


----------



## Abufaso (14. Mai 2013)

Eine Frage, was empfehlt ihr denn zum Rendern?


----------



## belugma (14. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Eine Frage, was empfehlt ihr denn zum Rendern?


 
Ich denke mal, dass das Verbreiteste und eins der Besten Sony Vegas Pro 12 ist


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Mai 2013)

Virtual Dub mit dem H2XX Codec ( sorry keine Ahnung wie das nochmal heißt ) , ist gratis und gut (:


----------



## Abufaso (14. Mai 2013)

Danke euch beiden  Ist es mit denen auch möglich die Videos von zb 10Gb auf 500Mb zu schrumpfen?  Weil meine bisherigen Versuche mit Lightworks etc immer nur noch größere Videos produziert haben..


----------



## Laudian (14. Mai 2013)

Was du meinst ist kein Rendern. Handbrake funktioniert wunderbar wenn du die Videos komprimieren möchtest. Du musst natürlich dementsprechend auch die Qualität runterschrauben.


----------



## Watnloshier (15. Mai 2013)

Habe Antialiasing ausgeschalten und siehe da es funktioniert HALBWEGS. Habe gleich mal ein Video dazu gemacht Skidrow - Free For All - 30:1 - YouTube 

Nur läuft es immer noch nicht ganz rund und flüssig, daher, weiss jemand von euch wie ich Vsync bei einer ATI Grafikkarte ausschalte?

Danke euch


----------

